# Giving Hope



## Hopeful_wife (Nov 6, 2009)

I just wanted to give a ray of hope to everyone that's going through what we all seem to be going through together. 

About 6 months ago I realized my husband was spending WAAAYYYY too much time talking and texting to OW. Long story short, he promised I had nothing to worry about, they went on a work trip together, kissed, he came back, moved out, and him and OW now spend ALL their time together, yet he still refuses to acknowledge that something is going on. Anyway, fast forward to now. Things are so much better. I'm doing fine on my own, am starting to think about dating again, and moving on with my life. It seemed that nothing would ever be right again, and every now and then I still have a twinge of pain, but it was nothing like before. So I just wanted to tell everyone to keep pushing through. It WILL get easier and you WILL get through this. Just hang in there and you'll be fine. I thought it was hopeless and that I'd never find happiness again, but I've learned a lot about myself and that I can be happy without him. Just find what YOU enjoy doing and take the time to do it for yourself. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopeful_wife,

What you have written is so true indeed.... when we are going through something like we all have, either with a separation or divorce our perception of future happiness becomes clouded, we lose perspective, hope and fear often overcomes us. The fear of the unknown, losing all that you built over time, feeling unloved and discarded if you were the one left behind... I too felt all of these things and watched many of them come true and to pass...Its been close to a year and a half for me since my life was turned upside down...... But you know what.. My fears were just that, fears of not knowing what was instore with the next day let alone the rest of my life.... since then I have found someone to love, someone to love me, I bought a house thats all mine :smthumbup:... I had faith that things happen for a reason and that I indeed would be happy again, sometimes even happier than you have ever been.... 

I am so pleased to read that things are looking up for you and your new life.. Keep pushing forward with your eyes wide open, cherish the small things in life and appreciate everyday regardless if you have someone in your life or not..... Oneday, you will look back and be thankfull for going through what you have.... I did and many before us have too....... God bless and best wishes for a future filled with the happiness that YOU !! create..... 

Skin........


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

HW & SM, thank you for sharing this. I so need to read this tonight as again I'm having doubts about what to do in my own situation.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Hopeful: It has come for me to draw a line in the sand and decide what way my life will go. I want to laugh and smile again it has been so long since I have done that. I know there is another woman out there that would be happy to spend time with me and you give us all hope that there is a better future for us all.


----------

